# Help identify this plant



## brighteyesLC7 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was in the woods today (New England) and found what I thought was wild ginger. Upon looking it up in my books I discovered it not to be (exactly).

I did dig up rhizomes- slightly reddish/orange in color. The plant itself stood about 8-10 inches high with one leaf growing off a single stalk. Attached is a pic of the leaf. It covered a HUGE area in a lower/wetter part of the woods.

Any ideas??


----------



## llatikcuf (Aug 5, 2011)

That is Bloodroot. There is considerable variation in leaf shape as you may have noticed for yourself. Should have a red sap. Beware - there are toxicity issues with this plant.


----------



## rwc1969 (Jul 13, 2009)

That leaf is fairly distinct, I agree it's Bloodroot, a medicinal that should be used with caution. There is a lady that goes by HedgeLiving on YouTube and she has a great video on this plant and how it's used medicinally.


----------



## llatikcuf (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, it can and has been used for various purposes for a long time. I made the "toxicity issues" statement just in case the OP had in mind to eat it just in case it might be wild ginger . Another note on the leaves - my experience has been that the younger leaves will start of with just two indentations and as it matures you get more of what is pictured.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

How's your poison ivy rash? cuz that is what the other plant in the picture is-I have several patches of bloodroot in my back yard. My Aunt had us move many plants from where her new house was built... I ended up with trilliums/bloodroot/jack in the pulpits. Some people also get horrible rash when get the bloodroot juice on their skin.


----------



## brighteyesLC7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you all! I actually found the answer myself last night. No poison ivy  and I didn't eat it!


----------

